# Asia e University- MSc



## crisp (Jul 7, 2017)

Hi Guys!

Just wondering if anybody in this forum have completed an MSc from Asia e University, Malaysia. If so what are the chances of getting a positive skill assessment for Australia or New Zealand?


----------

